

Why should a product want to be "the next VisiCalc"? - bootload
http://www.bricklin.com/nextvisicalc.htm

======
bootload
_"... how do you deal with the fact that it is unlikely most ASPs will be
around to maintain your data ..."_

Added as a side read for post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=429477>
which asks the question, _"Ask HN: What can't you do in Excel?"_

